# Motor City



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

I am just moving my family to Dubai from the UK and currently Motor City is the likely place we will be given accommodation. We have 2 chidren (6 and 8) and are probably going to get a 3 bed appartment. I would like to know what the general feeling is about living in motor city. It is close to my workplace so we are not worried about being so far out of Dubai. Any comments or opinions would be welcome.


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

its very very loud when the races are on, i live in arabian ranches and i can hear them from here!!


----------



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, BXB. Is it loud all of the time?


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

often enough that i wouldnt live there personally


----------



## Debsipoo (Aug 31, 2009)

Ron Jon said:


> I am just moving my family to Dubai from the UK and currently Motor City is the likely place we will be given accommodation. We have 2 chidren (6 and 8) and are probably going to get a 3 bed appartment. I would like to know what the general feeling is about living in motor city. It is close to my workplace so we are not worried about being so far out of Dubai. Any comments or opinions would be welcome.


Hello there, i live in Motor City and ocassionally hear the racing , but if the wind is blowing the wrong way it is far worse in certain parts of Arabian Ranches than here,
Also , i think our window are excellent and keep just about any noise to a minimum.
The apartmets are large, with enormous balconies and it is a really nice place to live compared to some other areas , there are also alot of English people with kids here .
Good luck!


----------



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Debsipoo, It certainly looks a nice place to live. Are there some parts of motor city that are better than others. We've seen lots of different areas/apartment buildings advertised (eg Fox hill.) As a familty, which area should we be looking at?


----------



## Debsipoo (Aug 31, 2009)

Ron Jon said:


> Thanks Debsipoo, It certainly looks a nice place to live. Are there some parts of motor city that are better than others. We've seen lots of different areas/apartment buildings advertised (eg Fox hill.) As a familty, which area should we be looking at?


We live in the Green Community ,and love it!. But everyone i speak to seem very happy with their apartments/villas.
The shops are starting to open now ,so the community is starting to grow and develop.
What part of the UK are you from? Is the weather still awful?
The weather is perfect here at the moment!
Just to let you know Motor city has its own forum (anyone can join ) ignore the moaning though ,it's compulsary! lol
And any short falls UP have in Motor City are still relatively small compared to other developements.


----------



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

Debsipoo said:


> We live in the Green Community ,and love it!. But everyone i speak to seem very happy with their apartments/villas.
> The shops are starting to open now ,so the community is starting to grow and develop.
> What part of the UK are you from? Is the weather still awful?
> The weather is perfect here at the moment!
> ...


We live on the south coast, weather is awful as usual, rain, rain and more rain!!! Thanks for the tip about the forum for Motor City, i'll have a look. We are really excited about coming to Dubai, my children thinks it's all their dreams come try. What is it about everybody being so negative about Dubai, we've been visiting for 15 years and love it! We understand that if you keep it real you'll have have a great life. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Debsipoo (Aug 31, 2009)

Ron Jon said:


> We live on the south coast, weather is awful as usual, rain, rain and more rain!!! Thanks for the tip about the forum for Motor City, i'll have a look. We are really excited about coming to Dubai, my children thinks it's all their dreams come try. What is it about everybody being so negative about Dubai, we've been visiting for 15 years and love it! We understand that if you keep it real you'll have have a great life. Thanks for your advice


I am sure you will love living here .Hope to make your aquaintance when you move here ,
I'm from London . Husband from Colchester .We have lived in Dubai for 3 1/2 years and love it !
Good luck with the move


----------



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

Debsipoo said:


> I am sure you will love living here .Hope to make your aquaintance when you move here ,
> I'm from London . Husband from Colchester .We have lived in Dubai for 3 1/2 years and love it !
> Good luck with the move


That would be great. We have some friends and family in Dubai but it would be lovely to meet some new people. I will let you know when we have our moving date!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

bxb said:


> often enough that i wouldnt live there personally


I live in Motor City and i dont find the noise that loud. Obviously if you live up near Spinney's then there you will have a problem

All depends where in Motor City you will live.


----------

